# help looking after baby rabbits



## nikki12345 (Jan 11, 2009)

hi we have got two rabbit they were suposed to be both girls on turned out to be a boy and we have got kittens we had 6 but 1 died so we have 5 left npe 11 days old the mother rabbit i think has been feeding them (as i dont stop up all night to watch lol)they have grown got there fur and just started to open there eyes they have started climing out of the nest and trying to go nr mother rabbit and try and feed but she runs away and bangs her feet at them they try there best to get some milk but the mother wont have any of it this is normally in the day is this because they get feed at night and the are just been greedy?or has she stoped feeding them and doent want owt to do with them now ???if any one know please help as this is all new to me and does anyone know when i can remove the nest and when i can stat and give them water and rabbit food?


----------



## fluffybunny (Jan 4, 2009)

Ive never bred my rabbits so can't help much I'm afraid. Unfortunately we hear this story was too often of a pet shop selling wrongly sexed rabbits. I do know that the mother will only feed her young once maybe twice a day and if you touch the babies when very young she will reject or even kill them.
Any breeders got any advice?


----------



## erica48 (Aug 7, 2009)

nikki12345 said:


> hi we have got two rabbit they were suposed to be both girls on turned out to be a boy and we have got kittens we had 6 but 1 died so we have 5 left npe 11 days old the mother rabbit i think has been feeding them (as i dont stop up all night to watch lol)they have grown got there fur and just started to open there eyes they have started climing out of the nest and trying to go nr mother rabbit and try and feed but she runs away and bangs her feet at them they try there best to get some milk but the mother wont have any of it this is normally in the day is this because they get feed at night and the are just been greedy?or has she stoped feeding them and doent want owt to do with them now ???if any one know please help as this is all new to me and does anyone know when i can remove the nest and when i can stat and give them water and rabbit food?
> Just feed your rabbits more times a day


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

HI Nikki

You should see the babys start to eat rabbit food from about 21/5 weeks to 3 weeks old and you will need to make sure the water bottles are low enough for them to reach them too. I feed mums and litters 3 times a day but I guess yours is a smaller breed so morning and night you need to make sure there is a nice bowl of food for them and plenty of hay.

As for removing the nest - I usually remove this about 2 weeks and then make a new one just out of hay for them they will soon be asll over the hutch area looking for food etc x 

Hope this helps if you want anymore info pm me x


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you been handling them to make sure they are ok ? do you know if your 2 rabbits were from the same litter, as this can casue some issues with the babies


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

its perfectly normal hun, i am a breeder and have 1 mummy who will thump and tell them off and her kits are lovely.
yet mid is on her 1st litter and feeds them on demand which is just laziness on her part lol there a naughty bunch!! always running out of there pen when i open the door they nibble on my feet when i stand in there.

mum will need extra food and my kits start nibbling on hay and food at about 2 weeks old so make sure theres extra hay in there too.

now all thats left is to see pics of them


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a litter of kits to, i got mum pregnant. I cant offer you much help as this is my first litter, mum has been soo good though no thumping at the kits.

Mine are now 4/5 weeks and are such cuties, very friendly and lively but they have started eating their hutch which isnt good.

My kits eat loads now, just started having a bit of veg and they love hay, my other bunnies wont eat it 

Sounds like they are doing great.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

When i used to breed buns this happened frequently, mum was just putting kits in line, so to speak! Mum knows what she is doing, so as long as you are providing everything they need they all sound to be doing just great.

Although it has been a few years since i have bred! And i still need advice on my new bunny! lol!!

Good luck with them all, and please post pics as soon as possible  
xx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

if ur male bunny was still with ur girl bunny when the babies were borne it is likely that she could be pregnant again  make sure she gets loads and loads of food and the babies will need moving out at 4 weeks/when mum starts pulling out their fur
Most rabbits are great mums at their age she must be doing something right


----------



## michelle white (Jan 26, 2010)

hi 

my rabbit misty has just had 6 babys she is doing very good with them i bring them in once a day to weigh them and they are all putting on weight . this is her seconed litter she has 8 last time but they all died as she stopped eating about a week before she had them and was not eating when she had them .


----------

